# Action Target Are they the best



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

I was curious to know and am sure many here are, is Action Target the best company to manufacture range equipment. I am pretty much sure they have compositors. Any input on this


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Their products are far beyond my capacity to pay for shooting accessories.

If you buy a system from them, please invite me over to help you use it.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Dont know what your looking for. But I get my steel targets from Titan attachments.


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Their products are far beyond my capacity to pay for shooting accessories.
> 
> If you buy a system from them, please invite me over to help you use it.


Lets discuss on this from a user perspective. Have we been to a range that has their products


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope. Sorry.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Never asked ranges where they get their equipment.......


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Hickok45 has a dueling tree from them, I think! they are expensive but well made. jmho


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

Some great videos on their youtube channel as well. I like this particular one, *anyone tried this*


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That video was of what we used to call a "gully run" or an "assault course."
But instead of computer-controlled gimmickry, we used plain cardboard silhouettes. Most of them did not react to being hit.
The targets were scored afterward, during a walk-through with a range officer, before the next shooter went through the course.

Sometimes we attached balloons to the targets and covered them with lightweight clothing. The balloons burst when hit, and the clothing "deflated," making it very plain whether or not a hit had been made.
There were also "Pepper Popper" reactive targets, which both moved and made a sound when hit. But they were (and are) expensive, and we had only a couple of them.
One of us constructed a simple surprise target (controlled by a range officer), which rose up unpredictably and then fell back down. It was cardboard, propelled by a pneumatic door closer, and was scored during the following walk-through.

We did a lot with combinations of "shoot" and "no-shoot" silhouette targets that were marked or colored differently from one-another.
We also used "hostage" targets, which is a "no-shoot" target almost completely covering a "shoot" target. Hits on the "no-shoot" target scored points off, or sometimes even disqualified the shooter.

Fancy target set-ups, complex mechanisms, and computer control are not necessary.
Ordinary cardboard silhouettes on ordinary target stands are still very good learning tools, and cost very little.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been using paper plates that I use a sharpie to put a black dot in the middle. It is a very cheap target. I can find paper plates on sale for a penny a plate. They can even be used to cover large areas to reuse other targets. Very cheap option.


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

If I had to shoot I would rather do a walk in the woods than shoot a fixed target. Hikhok has got a great video last week.


----------

